# ivf x 2 BFN ?Hope for an untreatable hydrosalpinx and frozen pelvis



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi
I have one hydrosalpinx and the other tube is blocked... due to previous bowel surgery, my re tried to remove the tubes with a laparotomy not a laparoscopy cos of all the adhesion's I had. Well the surgery was a failure as the Dr said I have a frozen pelvis. Everything is fused together. He could not get to my tubes because of scarring and adhesion's. I have just had my second ivf failure. Is there even hope for someone like me. On the plus side, I have five frozen embryos to use later.  Any advice or has anyone had success with ivf WITH A FROZEN PELVIS.
I am 31, DH is 35


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear about your failed ivf. I've just been through my 1st cycle and it failed. 

I hope you get some good news hun and please never give up hope no matter how bad it seems. We've just had our follow up and i must say i'm finding it hard to stay positve, but i i know i will be  mummy.

I hope the stork finds us both very soon.

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

